# Doggy day care/ Puppy care - E13, London



## Elise Pearce (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, my partner and I are thinking about getting a Toy Poodle, but before we do we want to ensure we have the appropriate care options sorted.

We're looking for puppy day care, or alternatively a great dog walkers in the E13, London area (Plaistow). Does anyone have any recommendations?

Many thanks in advance.
Elise


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi. 
Good that you are thinking of this beforehand. So many don't

I can't help with recommends I'm afraid but have a look here 
Pet Services - Find & Review Pet Services at PetsLocally UK


----------

